
Inside Jobs (2015) - samclemens
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/58/manaugh.php
======
jakobegger
This reminds me of the "secret passages" below our school.

Our school was built in the seventies, and thus it had a large bomb shelter in
the basement. A part of it was now used as a locker room, but we were always
curious what else was down there.

There were multiple big rooms, separated with giant blast doors made from
steel and concrete, and a couple of escape tunnels that led a dozen meters
away from the school, presumably so you could escape in case the school
building itself collapsed.

It was a bit tricky to get everywhere, since there were a bunch of locked
doors, but we found ways to get pretty much everywhere. We didn't discover
much besides old desks and chairs that were stacked in the basement, and a lot
of garbage in the escape tunnels (why do people throw garbage everywhere??).

But it sure was fun!

------
nevster
TLDR: This is not about Steve Jobs. It's about someone stealing valuable books
from a monastery via secret passages.

------
weaksauce
Title should be "Inside Jobs"

~~~
dang
Thanks, fixed.

